# Net neutrality rules: coming December 21



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Net neutrality rules: coming December 21.



> *...tentative agenda for the agency's December 21 Open Commission meeting, which includes this notable item:*
> 
> Open Internet Order: An Order adopting basic rules of the road to preserve the open Internet as a platform for innovation, investment, competition, and free expression. These rules would protect consumers' and innovators' right to know basic information about broadband service, right to send and receive lawful Internet traffic, and right to a level playing field, while providing broadband Internet access providers with the flexibility to reasonably manage their networks.
> 
> This is, of course, what everybody has been hoping for, or dreadingactual, for-real open Internet rules. The next question is what kind of regulations can we expect? A non-discrimination provision that includes wireless? A transparency rule? Will they be based on Title II limited common carrier language, or will the agency stick to some kind of Title I "information services" regimen, as we've been hearing from various quarters?


-- Tom


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Abandoning "Net Neutrality," FCC Chair Backs Two-Tiered Internet Fees.

-- Tom


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

An Introduction to Net Neutrality: What It Is, What It Means for You, and What You Can Do About It.

-- Tom


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

New 'net neutrality' rules don't go far enough.



> *Federal regulators last week put the force of law behind net neutrality. But the new rules don't do enough to protect consumers and small companies on the Net. And thanks to the regulators' timidity, they may not last very long.*


-- Tom


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Senator Al Franken: No joke, Comcast trying to whack Netflix.



> *Sen. Al Franken (D-MN) has had it with the Federal Communications Commission (FCC), who has just created "essentially two Internets" with weak net neutrality rules and who this week signed off on the mega-merger of Comcast and NBC Universal. A common thread unites the two decisions: both highlight the "growing threat of corporate control" over information.*


-- Tom


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Verizon fires legal shot against Net neutrality rules.

Verizon sues FCC, says "net neutrality lite" rules illegal.

Why is Verizon suing over net neutrality rules it once supported?.

Here's What's Hiding in Verizon's Net Neutrality Suit.

-- Tom


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

FCC Net Neutrality is a Regulatory 'Trojan Horse,' EFF Says.



> *The Federal Communications Commission's net-neutrality decision opens the FCC to "boundless authority to regulate the internet for whatever it sees fit," the Electronic Frontier Foundation is warning.
> 
> The civil rights group says the FCC's action in December, which was based on shaky legal authority, creates a paradox of epic proportions. The EFF favors net neutrality but worries whether the means justify the ends.
> 
> ...


-- Tom


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

House subcommittee votes to block FCC's net neutrality rules.

It is not likely to pass the Senate, however.

-- Tom


----------

